

Steve Jobs’ cancer clinic sighting sparks new Apple worries - laujen
http://venturebeat.com/2011/02/16/steve-jobs-cancer-clinic/

======
Bossman
Very sad if true...but I really wish people would leave the guy alone and give
him some privacy. I know it's hard when he's such a big figure in the tech
field, but the guy is dealing with life threatening health issues...

------
laujen
Oh, this is very sad if true. Whether you like Apple or not, there is no
denying Jobs has been a visionary and leader in the tech space since its
inception.

A few weeks ago I had a dream that I was Steve Jobs' personal assistant. He
was very frail and not looking good in my dream. Here's hoping it is still a
(bad) dream.

